
Why Snapchat making augmented reality glasses isn’t that bad an idea - akent
https://devdiner.com/opinion/why-snapchat-making-augmented-reality-glasses-isnt-that-bad-an-idea
======
tmikaeld
Not sure if i want any friend to be wearing a camera (inside anything) that's
constantly photographing or filming me while talking with them...

The writer doesn't seem to mind though.

~~~
nilved
Nobody wants that, but you better get used to it. The world we live in is
post-privacy.

I mean, my phone and watch can silently record you, too. As can Google Glass,
the dozens of CCTV cameras you encounter daily, and Steve Mann's face. It will
hardly be any more time before consumers are able to see through walls.

~~~
eveningcoffee
The future is what we make it to be. All technology does not work inside a
vacuum, it works in the society and society is made up by contracts, most
importantly it is made up by laws and the laws are made, at least in democracy
by elected representatives.

~~~
curried_haskell
The future is what we, as a whole, collectively, 7 billion people, make it to
be.

Unfortunately I think the writing is already on the wall. We've moving towards
a world where everyone will be recording everything all the time. Soon my
glasses will be recording everything I see all the time and you won't even
know it. The advantages of being able to replay things you saw, record
conversations, record accidents and incidents with police, record
controversial things at work, are all too great.

People are already doing this with dashcams in their cars.

We're moving into a world where privacy will simply become impossible.

~~~
eveningcoffee
Personally I do not think that the recording is a problem by itself. Problem
is with who this recording is shared.

~~~
calgoo
Exactly, I would love to have real valid AR glasses where we can add metadata
to everyday life. If it could be built without the posiblity to take a photo
it would be better, but you would loose half of the functions and people would
not use it, cause whats the use of a camera if you cant take photos or video.
Also with the IoT stuff coming online, it looks more and more like these AR
devices wont matter in regards to private as everything will be recording
everything anyway.

~~~
eveningcoffee
The only place these IoT things should be is on the shelves if companies are
stupid enough to produce them. :(

I try to explain it always if I have change. Our houses should not leak
information. This is very dangerous for the society as a whole.

------
marmot777
God help us all.

